# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Cà phê Xóm cho dân ảnh Hà Thành - Quán Cafe ở Hà Nội

## Meoluoi9x

> *Quán Cafe Xóm*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 8b Hàng Tre, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội._
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Cafe Xóm*


*Mới mở chừng 2 tháng nay nhưng cà phê Xóm đã nhanh chóng trở thành tụ điểm offline rôm rả của các tay ảnh chuyên nghiệp lẫn các bạn trẻ đang “tập tọe chụp choẹt”.*


Nằm khiêm tốn ở phố Hàng Tre, không có gì nổi bật so với các nhà hàng, quán xá lân cận, tuy nhiên với những ai tự nhận mình là một “dân ảnh” thì khi ngang qua đây, cà phê Xóm sẽ không thoát khỏi tầm ngắm của bạn. Có thể do cái tên Xóm với logo quen thuộc khiến bạn nhanh chóng liên tưởng đến “Xóm nhiếp ảnh” – một website "thân thiết" của các photographer và những người làm nghề liên quan. Cũng có thể do không gian nhỏ bé dễ dàng nhìn "xuyên thấu”, để lộ những thiết bị, phụ kiện máy ảnh và các thiết kế đậm chất studio trong quán mà bạn sớm phát hiện ra đây đúng là “mảnh đất” của mình. Dù vì lý do nào thì khi dừng xe, bước vào cà phê Xóm, các dân ảnh sẽ không phải thất vọng.

Cà phê Xóm đúng là của người trong nghề mở ra. Chắc hẳn mục đich hướng tới là trở thành tụ điểm thường xuyên của “các cụ, các bác” và cả những bạn trẻ có niềm đam mê nhiếp ảnh đến để chia sẻ, học hỏi kinh nghiệm hoặc thực tế hơn là trao đổi, mua bán “đồ nghề”.




Diện tích quán nhỏ, thiết kế cũng giản dị theo lối cổ điển song vẫn đủ làm “xao xuyến” các tay máy đang chập chững vào nghề. Bạn có thể ấn tượng trước một quầy bar khá đặc biệt. Đó là nơi trưng bày bộ sưu tập máy ảnh cơ bán chuyên nghiệp, có dán giá để bán cho khách. Ai đó cũng sẽ thích thú với những chiếc đèn studio cũ hỏng đã "chế" thành đèn trần trang trí trông rất phong cách. Hay đôi khi, chỉ vài mô hình máy ảnh đời cổ được trang trí trong quán cũng khiến bạn hiếu kì.










Tuy nhiên, với nhiều người đến cà phê Xóm, điều thú vi nhất vẫn là có cơ hội tham dự các học lớp miễn phí. Tại đây, thường vào chủ nhật hàng tuần, chủ quán đứng ra tổ chức những buổi offline và mời các tay máy có tiếng như NaSon, Hải Thanh, Maika, Cu Trí, Hải Tre… Họ sẽ cùng thảo luận, chia sẻ kinh nghiệm về kĩ năng chụp ảnh với nhiều chuyên đề khác nhau cho các bạn trẻ có mong muốn học hỏi, trau dồi kiến thức về nhiếp ảnh.  

Mới mở chừng 2 tháng nhưng cà phê Xóm đã tổ chức được 4 buổi khá thành công. Nếu đi ngang qua đây vào những ngày này, bạn sẽ thấy xe máy xếp dài dằng dặc, căn phòng chỉ hơn 20m vuông mà khách ngồi chật cứng, thậm chí đứng chen chúc, tràn ra cả ngoài cửa, không khí rất rôm rả. Điều đó cũng là minh chứng cho sức hút của một quán cà phê giản dị mà sáng tạo và có phong cách riêng được sáng lập từ những người đam mê với nghề.








> *Quán Cafe Xóm*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 8b Hàng Tre, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội._
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Cafe Xóm*


Theo zing

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## rose

kết không gian quán này rồi  :love struck:

----------


## showluo

dân chụp ảnh đâu bơi hết vao đây

----------


## littlelove

quán này đông nhỉ? phải ghé thử xem sao

----------


## lovetravel

phải đến quán này tập tọe chụp ảnh mới đc  :cuoi1:

----------


## chuotyeugao

mình cũng đang học chụp hình
bữa nào đến thỉnh giáo mấy anh chị ở quán này mới được

----------


## dung89

Thay vì trà chanh chém gió, giờ đây ta có cà phê chém gió hehe

----------

